# Will not be able to bee here for a while



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Having the hand surgery from hell tomorrow morning. Doc says I will be in so much pain for a month that I will hate and curse him. 

If I can't get back on before Christmas......May you have a very blessed Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

i wish you the best


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Get healed quick!

Adam


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Hope everything goes well and a speedy recovery.

G3


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

Heal fast and take your meds.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Use a chopstick between your teeth and do the ol peck, peck on the keyboard. You know you won't be able to stay away.

God speed in your recovery...rub in lots of honey to kill any bad bacteria they are going to infect you with in those nasty hospitals.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

USCBeeMan said:


> Having the hand surgery


Which one is that? I need the lower joint on a thumb rebuilt.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck to you Ken. Honey is a great healer! Let us know if you need anything at all.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

That was appropriate/considerate of you to announce that you would not be around for awhile. 

"Having the hand surgery from hell tomorrow morning. Doc says I will be in so much pain for a month that I will hate and curse him."--USCBeeman.

I had surgery on a broken/sprained ankle in July; still in some pain and difficulty walking. Good luck to you.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Best of luck, usc.


----------

